# Zims Hair!



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Al, after the little avy was taken down we all just was funnin with ZIM. I have at every trial, every time he has been around me made fun of the hair! It is not a personal attack at him, kinda I guess.....
I am sure he is mad at me right now, but when I see him I will give him a big ol hug!!!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Tak, not everyone on here knows your relationships. When three guys get together and start posting up how they are going after someone it ain't funny. I'll accept the explanation. We want this to be a friendly place. I know we all have different opinions and points of view. The postings in Fowlboys had gone as far as they needed and the points made to the mods were received and discussed. Zim did what he felt was best. He has my respect for stepping up and taking down his Avatar. Zim and I have never met, but I can guarrentee you when we do he'll get a hug from me. I'm done with it. God Bless. Al.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

> by tumblingwings on Jul 13, '08, 8:12
> 
> TAK wrote:
> tumblingwings wrote:
> ...


Al I was only funnin about bringing the sheers. You could tell by the smilies at the end of my post.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, I want to know if *anyone* took this as three guys being cruel and picking on Zimmy in a malicious way??? I certainly didn't. Now, if we were a bunch of _girls_ I would have taken it the wrong way. But, we're not, we're men and men do this to each other when they are having good clean non-violent non-malicious fun.

If you honestly thought Zimmy was being cut from the herd and branded a long haired, **** with a non-American Avatar, and being treated with malicious intent, please post up and say so.

Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot.... Over! :roll:


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

i appreciate the fact he took down the picture, he stepped up. if i ever seen him at one of my local watering holes (although i doubt we frequent the same establishments) i would even buy him a berry flavored wine cooler. the fat mamma has sang, that issue is over.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, I want to know if *anyone* took this as three guys being cruel and picking on Zimmy in a malicious way??? I certainly didn't. Now, if we were a bunch of _girls_ I would have taken it the wrong way. But, we're not, we're men and men do this to each other when they are having good clean non-violent non-malicious fun.
> 
> If you honestly thought Zimmy was being cut from the herd and branded a long haired, **** with a non-American Avatar, and being treated with malicious intent, please post up and say *so.*
> 
> Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot.... Over! :roll:


So

I did !!......over........


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I got the impression the posts about giving Zim a haircut were an attempt to lighten the thread up a little and not malicious, meanspirited or homophobic... *but* the one below on the other hand was clearly written by a homophobe or at least someone that clearly does not get it!



Jonny Utah said:


> i appreciate the fact he took down the picture, he stepped up. if i ever seen him at one of my local watering holes (although i doubt we frequent the same establishments) i would even buy him a berry flavored wine cooler.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> I got the impression the posts about giving Zim a haircut were an attempt to lighten the thread up a little and not malicious, meanspirited or homophobic... *but* the one below on the other hand was clearly written by a homophobe or at least someone that clearly does not get it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could not have said it better myself.....And I like Zim's flowing locks..... :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> .....And I like Zim's flowing locks..... :lol:


Good I will save ya one!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

gunrunner and bpturkey, ill clue you in, this was an attemt to joke. a few years ago while you two were at home eating cheesie poofs and watching south park, zim's chioce of drink at the ucf banquet if my memory serves me right was coolers, there was also light made of it on one of the forums, hate to inform your wrong, but this is not the first time i've been read wrong. he also was dressed in some pink atire that that was on the forums and kidded about, had me referenced that you would cried too. again, his personal stuff is his biz, this was about that picture that a few of us did not approve of. hope you dont think im picking on you to because ive told ya how it is. a mans free to drink what he wants


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

When the subject of an entire thread is another forum member or a moderator, and when that person isn't even a participant in the discussion, the discussion seems inappropriate.

How about just dropping the whole Zim thing and moving onto something else. I've got to assume that if he wanted this to continue, he would be participating, but since he isn't, let's just drop it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> How about just dropping the whole Zim thing and moving onto something else.


Agreed. Some things just "are what they are." I mean really, what the hell am I am thinking...this is on outdoor forum, in Utah no less.

You fellas are no more ready to be cool with longhaired, Gordon Setter toting', 20 Ga. Shootin' hippies than I am able to understand the complexities of hillbilly, macho, chest puffin', goatee sportin', outlaws with labs and such. And bye god, TAK does not scare me! If he somehow managed to taze me...then cut my hair...when I came to he better be prepared to get his arse kicked by a dude in a pink shirt! And a fairy no less!

So to reiterate, no more talk of me. The avatar is gone, along with any creativity on this fine board.

Let's get back to talking upland game and the particulars of why a 20 ga. is better than a 12 ga., the chukar v.s. turkey debates, and the much revered annual chukar hot spotting post.

Onward we march... :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Petersen said:


> When the subject of an entire thread is another forum member or a moderator, and when that person isn't even a participant in the discussion, the discussion seems inappropriate.
> 
> How about just dropping the whole Zim thing and moving onto something else. I've got to assume that if he wanted this to continue, he would be participating, but since he isn't, let's just drop it.


can I talk about how much I like Zim? You shooting on Friday buddy? I'll be there.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > When the subject of an entire thread is another forum member or a moderator, and when that person isn't even a participant in the discussion, the discussion seems inappropriate.
> ...


Yes, I will try and be there. I love you too. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talkin bout, GROUP HUG............................. 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> And bye god, TAK does not scare me! If he somehow managed to taze me...then cut my hair...when I came to he better be prepared to get his arse kicked by a dude in a pink shirt! And a fairy no less!


... ... ... Well kickin some arse is nothing that you stand for! :idea:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > And bye god, TAK does not scare me! If he somehow managed to taze me...then cut my hair...when I came to he better be prepared to get his arse kicked by a dude in a pink shirt! And a fairy no less!
> ...


Ya gota admit though, it'd be pretty embarrassing to get yer arse whooped by a skinny fairy with long hair and a pink shirt. -)O(-


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > And bye god, TAK does not scare me! If he somehow managed to taze me...then cut my hair...when I came to he better be prepared to get his arse kicked by a dude in a pink shirt! And a fairy no less!
> ...


Somebody will just have to pray for me afterwards. Then we can go smoke a bowl together and be at peace.

P.S. I'm not hardly even mad at you anymore. Mostly. :wink:


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

i agree, a 12 is overkill and a 20 with good loads is the prefered. a light semi or a classic SXS double, 2 triggers is chioce.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > InvaderZim said:
> ...


Zim your going to get your godship/mod powers removed if you keep it up with this smoking talk!

Ohh and I made you mad.... I guess the next time I see ya and your in Pink its on? Mostly :wink:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > InvaderZim said:
> ...


I would never show me face again!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

You know what Zim? I think that you enjoy pushing the envelope. I know you do. I'm not 100% positive that you're...well...that way, and it frankly doesn't matter to me. I do think that you enjoy seeing how people take your off the wall comments and to see how people react to your antics. 

Don't stop the creative juices. I thought they were really funny. I still remember a certain picture on the old board when you went to Kansas and jumped in the hot tub with a speedo. That was down right funny. Keep it up. Do what you want. Spice this place up. Just don't have the avatar. :roll: 

Over and out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You mean this one.  BTW, that's not a speedo, that's his underwear! :shock:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

What the chit TEX! I look awful in that pic...a true scruff.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, this is a child friendly web site. DOn't be posting up that................... :mrgreen: Looks like Conan O'Brian. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone got a sharp stick for my minds eye?? _(O)_ Zimmy, you need to post a pic of you in the black fishnets or whatever the hell you wore at the pride rally a while back.. That would be a pic worth laughing over. Hell, after the description of you by your friends after the "after party" at Southern this last winter, I'm pretty sure you're not involved in that kind of alternative lifestyle... just accepting of folks with a different view.... which is very cool indeed. :lol: Don't lose the creativity, as said by somebody else, we need folks like you to inject a little spice into this site... keep it "fabulous". :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Hey, this is a child friendly web site. DOn't be posting up that................... :mrgreen: Looks like Conan O'Brian. :shock: :lol:


You're right Al, it is Conan. :lol: :lol:


----------

